# What did you do before you got into cubing?



## Edward (Oct 21, 2009)

I was a fingerskater
[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_b1orup-mQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_b1orup-mQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object> [/youtube]


What did you do before you got into cubing?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to read copious amounts of books and was the captain of my high school reading team.

Edit: I would also play Runescape for stretches of 12 hours+
My record is 26 hours straight.


----------



## teller (Oct 21, 2009)

Burnout Paradise! Before that, I played a lot of online poker.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 21, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> My record is 26 hours straight.



Wow. No wonder you can put so much time into learning ZB.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 21, 2009)

I wrote fanfics with a friend and watched Pokémon like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 21, 2009)

The same things I do now, except less for some of them.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 21, 2009)

Call of duty WaW, I'd still play it but got 1 red ring and so i can't play now : (. I was also into to magic, like as in magic tricks.
Edit: Also a pyro I still got potassium nitrate and sulphur for black powder.


----------



## tanapak1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Resident Evil 5!!

But Now My 360 Broken!! T_T


----------



## V-te (Oct 21, 2009)

Umm.... I didn't have a hobbie. I used to play Flight Simulator a lot... It was fun, but it got boring. I need to play it again.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Lots and lots of original internet (and backed by real library) research into subject matter that I like. And watching DVD's and CD's too.


----------



## Rawn (Oct 21, 2009)

I played lots of "Age of Mythology."


----------



## Carrot (Oct 21, 2009)

yoyo xD


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 21, 2009)

I had a weird hobby of doing YoYo tricks and impressing peoples.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui34QZCWbM0

Games for life!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2009)

Um.... sport non-stop? Name a sport and I play it. Even an American sport.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 21, 2009)

Crap loads of gaming (which I still do). I could play like 8 hours straight (I know, Cubes=Life owns me, but I could do it on average). I usually play RPGs and platformers and some shooters, like Ratchet and Clank and Jak and Daxter. Alot of it involved quick time reaction on the buttons, no I guess I already had fast moving fingers.


----------



## Innocence (Oct 21, 2009)

I happened to have a life. I still do actually, I just flood my limited spare time with less computer gaming and more cubing...


----------



## fariq (Oct 21, 2009)

Let's see, um.....

Games and computer stuff, then a bit of basketball, some soccer and plenty and plenty of Rugby practice and playing. Rugby!!!! Don't play much Rugby now. School team not active this year.


----------



## Ness (Oct 21, 2009)

juggling, yoyo, diabolo, dice stacking actually I like all the stuff that's not very popular 
I'm still doing these things.. ah. not to forget table-tennis
And I was really into computer games for while.. doing nothing else but gaming.. well, nice that this lies behind me..


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 21, 2009)

Super Mario 64
Flamenco guitar
more programming
reading
RUNESCAPE


----------



## Escher (Oct 21, 2009)

Fire poi  People who have me on facebook will know what it looks like.
I still play classical + electric guitar a lot, and I read lots of non-fiction (Gödel Escher Bach ftw).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh. Also. I used to burn stuff. A lot.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 21, 2009)

Saxophone and the PC game Heavy Gear. Cubing kind of took over though, and I don't practice the saxophone much anymore :-( I also haven't gamed hardly at all since I started cubing.

Chris


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 21, 2009)

Weren't you a comedian?


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 21, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Weren't you a comedian?



Haha still am apparently 

Chris


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2009)

Haha, thats a different person by the same name. (x


----------



## shelley (Oct 21, 2009)

Violin and video games. I barely play video games at all anymore. Not sure if that's because of cubing or because I didn't bring any game consoles with me to college. Or because I switched to Linux.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 21, 2009)

Yoyoyoyoyoyo 

Video games

Was a bit of a music buff

Now those three things I barely do!


----------



## LarsN (Oct 21, 2009)

Played a little softball 

Wrote a lot of fantasy/fiction short stories, a few won me some prices


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 21, 2009)

shelley said:


> . . . video games. I barely play video games at all anymore. Not sure if that's because of cubing or because I didn't bring any game consoles with me to college. Or because I switched to Linux.



Same here with video games, but also with cubing. I always get into cubing droughts while at college.


----------



## Tdude (Oct 21, 2009)

I sleep in every free time i have before


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 21, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I would also play Runescape for stretches of 12 hours+
> My record is 26 hours straight.


I don't know the number of hours, but I almost made it to 4 days straight on Unreal Tournament '99 at my friend's LAN.


----------



## reghrhre (Oct 21, 2009)

Though I still do I used to play a lot of video games on my 360.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 21, 2009)

I was a wealthy individual with time on his hands and room in his house that wasn't filled with puzzles


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 21, 2009)

I was big on magic tricks.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 21, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> I had a weird hobby of doing YoYo tricks and impressing peoples.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui34QZCWbM0
> 
> Games for life!





I MUST try that!


----------



## chris410 (Oct 21, 2009)

Computing, read, exercise, game, race motorcycles, teach, art, research...I don't believe in being one dimensional so I do a variety of different things. Having a good background in mathematics I've always appreciated the cube so, one day I bought one and now I am learning the different aspects of cubing. My goal is to become consistently under 30 seconds.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > I would also play Runescape for stretches of 12 hours+
> ...



You sir, are a true master.
I bow before your mastery. 0:


----------



## Kxg (Oct 21, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > I would also play Runescape for stretches of 12 hours+
> ...



Explains your name. lol


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 21, 2009)

I did nothing. But now I cube and pen spin (badly).


----------



## lamandil (Oct 21, 2009)

i did nothing but read chemistry books. I took a-level in it at age 14


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 21, 2009)

Juggling! I was quite good, but now I suck a bit.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 21, 2009)

Videogames.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 21, 2009)

DDR, origami, and starcraft...lots and lots...of starcraft...


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmmm.... Pokemon, Penspinning, Linerider, Papercrafting, Origami, Video games, Knex weapons, and Fingerboarding....

I can never do one thing for a long time..... I hope I can keep cubing though 

I forgot to mention magic tricks


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 21, 2009)

Modifying nerf guns to make them shoot farther...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 21, 2009)

yoyo (1A), and kartrider








the video is actually a bit old, as i was a lot better than that when i quited


----------



## Carson (Oct 21, 2009)

Played Unreal Tournament 2004 competitively. I planned to start playing again when Unreal Tournament 3 came out... but it sucked, so that didn't happen.
Here is the team I played on... 
Team Resurrection
We are no longer active unfortunately. If any of you are familiar with the UT community(I noticed Lt-Unreal is), Team Resurrection was created when BRP merged with S!N.

Got hooked on Final Fantasy XI Online for quite some time as well, but gave that up some time back.

I was a marching band geek all through high school and college.(Percussion) I was a music ed major in college. In total, I marched for nine seasons between H.S. and college, so I guess that consumed quite a bit of my time.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 21, 2009)

Carson said:


> Played Unreal Tournament 2004 competitively. I planned to start playing again when Unreal Tournament 3 came out... but it sucked, so that didn't happen.
> Here is the team I played on...
> Team Resurrection
> We are no longer active unfortunately. If any of you are familiar with the UT community(I noticed Lt-Unreal is), Team Resurrection was created when BRP merged with S!N.
> ...




unreal tournament?


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 21, 2009)

play bass, guitar, drums, little keyboard, harmonica, + gaming + programing. I still do all of that but gaming, because well I just don't want to.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 21, 2009)

Same things that I do now. Not much has changed.
I use to be fixated on poker(Texas Hold'em) but not that much now.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 22, 2009)

Juggling, although I still do that.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 22, 2009)

I did homework, cross country, soccer, and use my computer.


----------



## Jani (Oct 22, 2009)

i was a pen spinner


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 22, 2009)

MMORPGs. Until I realized that grinding was the most boring thing ever. Cubing actually made me less nerd(y). I'm proud of it.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 22, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I would also play Runescape for stretches of 12 hours+
> My record is 26 hours straight.



Apparently 26 hours straight was pretty close to the "Official World Record" at the time. But thanks to this guy, you now have your work cut out for you. 

http://videogames.yahoo.com/events/...ft-auto-iv-for-40-hours-breaks-record/1365827


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 22, 2009)

Whaaa?
Wowww, I had no idea. xD

But Lt Unreal has us both beat. Haha.


----------



## curious (Oct 22, 2009)

I still do what I normally would, just slightly less time for them all.

hunting
camping
fishing
parkour (not freerunning)
World at War- nazi zombies
I pen spin at school.

overall i'm more outdoor then indoor.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 22, 2009)

Unicycling, I still do it from time to time


----------



## Spyyder (Oct 22, 2009)

yoyo, penspinning, and vidya games.



daniel0731ex said:


> yoyo (1A), and kartrider
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:O I play kartrider, been playing for about two years, I play popkart and the korean version.


----------



## curious (Oct 22, 2009)

Spyyder said:


> penspinning



Pen spinning, an activity that is difficult to get good at, but once you have the right style, It is like are unique.


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

curious said:


> Spyyder said:
> 
> 
> > penspinning
> ...


The sibling of cubing.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> curious said:
> 
> 
> > Spyyder said:
> ...



i think it's more similar to yoyoing.



btw i find yoyoing pretty hard even though my 1A progress is pretty good for how long i've practiced. also yoyoing is much more expansive than cubing >M<


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 22, 2009)

Spyyder said:


> yoyo, penspinning, and vidya games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i used to play the taiwanese popkart, then american kartrider, then chinese popkart, then thai kartrider, then korean kartrider, and haven't tried the malaysian version yet.


----------



## Dankeeen (Oct 22, 2009)

Really!?

Did you guys stop doing something because you started cubing? I didn't..


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 23, 2009)

Juggling, Quake3, BMX, Skating, Snowboarding, Guitar, Electronic Music, Motorbikes, Coding, Martial Arts, Hiking, Origami, Lego (lol), ... I'm sure there's more! Its not like I don't do any of these things any more, but cubing certainly has diverted a lot of time away from them.



Escher said:


> Fire poi  People who have me on facebook will know what it looks like.
> I still play classical + electric guitar a lot, and I read lots of non-fiction (Gödel Escher Bach ftw).



Fire poi's ace! Not that great at it myself.. I'm just one of them annoying folk who come up to you at a party n go, "lemme have a go", and end up settin myself on fire 



chris410 said:


> Computing, read, exercise, game, race motorcycles, teach, art, research...I don't believe in being one dimensional so I do a variety of different things. Having a good background in mathematics I've always appreciated the cube so, one day I bought one and now I am learning the different aspects of cubing. My goal is to become consistently under 30 seconds.


Nice philosophy. Life's too short to devote to only one activity


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

Scrabble. Averaged 340 per game. Highest score: 484 points. Highest play: 122 physiques (the Y and I were already on the board, obviously).


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 20, 2010)

Mostly runescape and free-line skating.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Scrabble. Averaged 340 per game. Highest score: 484 points. Highest play: 122 physiques (the Y and I were already on the board, obviously).


Never ever never ever EVER play scrabble on DS. Don't just don't,


----------



## Tomk (Feb 20, 2010)

Juggle - end of


----------



## Meep (Feb 20, 2010)

Pixel Artist/Spriter =|


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 20, 2010)

playing games, mathematics, sleepingD)
and I also played badminton everytime I get the chance
but now playing games and badminton feel pretty boring when I started cubing


----------



## Faz (Feb 20, 2010)

Escher said:


> Fire poi  People who have me on facebook will know what it looks like.
> I still play classical + electric guitar a lot, and I read lots of non-fiction (Gödel Escher Bach ftw).


Whoa, fire poi is awesome. Did you do it at beaches at night? >_>



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Um.... sport non-stop? Name a sport and I play it. Even an American sport.


Curling.

Umm, me... err... Tennis, a bit of juggling, but nothing else much.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Feb 20, 2010)

i played alot of wow and i practiced alot of sports.... but now all of that is kinda boring compared to cubing


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 20, 2010)

Juggling magic computers + soldier front (ijji.com)<--try it, free online army cod style game.


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 20, 2010)

Domino toppling.

Before that I was really, REALLY into Nintendo.

Before THAT I just stuck on our good ol' Windows 95 before it broke. 

Yep, I can easily say I have never had a life.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 20, 2010)

DotA and studying.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 20, 2010)

Programming competitions (algorithmic problem solving).


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 20, 2010)

juggling and xbox


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 20, 2010)

I played runescape and video games alot before I started cubing. Now I find puzzle solving to be more fun than shooting people in a video game.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 20, 2010)

i was mastering the art of laziness.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 20, 2010)

Videogames and sports but I still do those some. 
For videogames I mainly played shooters/RPGs, but I was quite good at Guitar Hero/Rock Band, I'm still OK at them. Those games are addicting o_o


----------



## mande (Feb 20, 2010)

Mostly sports. I still play most of them, volleyball, badminton, table tennis, cricket, football, carrom, chess to name a few. Oh, and I'm a huge fan of SET. I also used to juggle a little, not very advanced though. I was a big fan of minesweeper and RCT(original) also before getting into cubing.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 20, 2010)

Nothing. My life was a void before cubing. Now, cubing is the only thing that supplies my life. Without it, I'd just be moving through life with no joy, much like my pre-cubing era.
I'm just kidding. Before cubing, I didn't have any lasting hobbies. I speedstacked for a month or two and I gamed a lot... besides that, I had very little hobbies that lasted


----------



## SuperNerd (Feb 20, 2010)

Before Cubing?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Around 1 B.C. I modded Nerf Guns. Around 3 B.C. I read, played games, & played with friends.


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Feb 20, 2010)

maplestory


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Feb 20, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Programming competitions (algorithmic problem solving).



I'm really into that now Stefan, could you provide me with some internet links where I can find good excercises?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 20, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Juggling magic computers + soldier front (ijji.com)<--try it, free online army cod style game.



YOU JUGGLE MAGIC COMPUTERS????


----------



## Drax (Feb 20, 2010)

yo-yoing and computer games


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 20, 2010)

Gaming. :3


----------



## Edward (Feb 20, 2010)

Omg I made this thread ^^....


----------



## Edward_Lin (Feb 20, 2010)

i liked memorising pi lol i got up to 730 before i stopped


----------



## JackJ (Feb 20, 2010)

I was going downhill. My grades were awful (1.5 GPA) I was having self esteem issues. But know. After almost 2 years of speed solving, my grades have risen to a 3.6 GPA last semester, and my self esteem has improved.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 20, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Programming competitions (algorithmic problem solving).
> ...



I'm not that familiar with it anymore, but try http://www.topcoder.com and http://uva.onlinejudge.org/


----------



## Mossar (Feb 20, 2010)

-Playing MMOs. A lot of MMOs. Now I play occassionaly, last 3 months I haven't been playing any game and I feel good with it. But I will try Guild Wars II when it appears ;D

-Bike: street, freeride, little jumping ;D

-I like to spend every possible time to play football, volleyball, basketball, table tennis, tennis, etc. Sport is more important for me than cube. Cubing is very nice and I enjoy improving in it and solving many different cubes, but I know I will not be doing it forever. And there will be a moment when I decide to stop it or slow down it.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 20, 2010)

YoYos :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui34QZCWbM0


----------



## nate333667 (Feb 21, 2010)

I used to, and still make computer games


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Feb 21, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...




Thanks


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 21, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> YoYos :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui34QZCWbM0



Arrrrgh, don't post those shamful basic tricks.


----------



## buelercuber (Feb 21, 2010)

i used to skateboard and i was pretty good at it, then i got my first 3x3 when i was 14 and i learned from Dan brown ion youtube , then i just learned different ways to solve it and now i am where i am .


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 21, 2010)

Soccer
Comics & Story Writing 
Piano
Robotics
Fixing My Teacher's Computers
Walking Dogs
And A Little Bit Of Gaming.

I still do all these things, in addition to cubing.


----------

